# Need Help Setting Up A Carving Saw



## ace56320 (Nov 12, 2004)

I WOULD LIKE TO SET UP MY MS 200T STIHL WITH A 1/4 SPROCKET, SO I CAN RUN MY 1/4" B/C'S. CAN ANY ONE TELL ME IF THER IS AN AFTERMARKET SPROCKET THAT WILL MAKE THIS CONVERSION FOR ME? STIHL ONLY HAS THE 3/8 PICCO AVAILABLE.


----------



## Lawn Masters (Nov 12, 2004)

Please use lowercase.. 

for your other question, ask Baileys, or maybe cutters Choice, they may just have it. 

but for future reference, please take caps lock off before posting, in computer language thats considered yelling.


----------



## Grande Dog (Nov 12, 2004)

You need to replace the sprocket and the oil pump drive gear. Your cost would be 28.31 + 7.95 shipping.







Grande Dog
Master Mechanic
Discount Arborist Equipment and Tree Care Supplies


----------



## Bill G (Nov 13, 2004)

I had a 021 come in to me with 1/4 on it. I kept the bar, chain, and sprocket thinking I may try a little carving. I never did so all the 1/4 stuff is still here. I suppose someday someone will need it.

Bill


----------



## tony marks (Nov 13, 2004)

yep ,mark sent me some 1/4 bars,that i still have ..
who knows i may decide to try a little carving,,someday..if yall saw my handwriting ,,u would know how 
far out,, that concept is.


----------



## ace56320 (Nov 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Grande Dog _
> *You need to replace the sprocket and the oil pump drive gear. Your cost would be 28.31 + 7.95 shipping. *



Who sells these parts? where can i order them?


----------



## Lawn Masters (Nov 13, 2004)

Grande Dog is the Rep for Baileys, and they are also a sponsor here. check out their website at www.baileys-online.com


----------



## ace56320 (Nov 13, 2004)

i went to bailey's web store but unable to locate these parts. can you get me the part numbers? thank - you.


----------



## WRW (Nov 13, 2004)

My owners manual states that there is a 1/4" pitch 8 pin sprocket available for this saw. 

I just recently stopped using a dealer that pulled that kind of trick.


----------



## ace56320 (Nov 13, 2004)

yes, stihl does make the parts, but they are not availible in the united states. so, an canadian stihl dealer reading this, please reply (you can make sale, need a couple).


----------



## JimL (Nov 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bill G _
> *I had a 021 come in to me with 1/4 on it. I kept the bar, chain, and sprocket thinking I may try a little carving. I never did so all the 1/4 stuff is still here. I suppose someday someone will need it.
> 
> Bill *



cant remember what model saw that you use the sprockets from, but I set up ms210's all the time for carving with 1/4" pitch chain, 

Ive got the instructions i wrote myself at work with part #s and drawings, i can get them if ya want.


----------



## ace56320 (Nov 15, 2004)

thanks for the offer. however, the ms 200t is a total different setup than the ms 210.


----------

